# Digital photo enlargemet



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I would like to start preparations for my mother's upcoming birthday. I wanted to 'blow-up' the only digital photo of my now-deceased uncle with my little cousin in his arms. I'm sue she will love it. I would like to enlarge to photo as large as possible without having any quality degradation and then find the best suited frame for it. I want this to be perfect. 

The problem is that I've never been to enlarge photos before and I would just like to know if you can help me make the process easier keeping in mind my goal.

I don't know what you will need in order to answer my inquiry so for the sake of having the best possible end result, here are the properties of my digital file:

General
Type of file: JPG File (.JPG)
Size: 504KB

Details
Dimensions: 960 x 1260
Width: 960 pixels
Height: 1280 pixels
Horizontal resolution: 72 dpi
Vertical resolution: 72 dpi
Bit depth: 24
Resolution per unit: 2
Color representation: sRGB
Compressed bits/pixel: 4

Camera
Camera maker: SONY
Camera model: DSC-P32
F-stop: f/2.8
Exposure time: 1/40 sec.
ISO speed: ISO-160
Exposure bias: 0 step
Focal length: 5 mm
Max aperture: 2.9375
Metering mode: Pattern

Advanced Photo
EXIF version: 0220


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

A couple of questions and observations:

what software do you have available to work with?
how big are you thinking you would like this?
where did the properties come from?

The image is only small in pixel dimensions - 960x1260 or is it 1280 - you have 2 different sizes listed

The image is low resolution possibly - some software lists the resolution automatically as 72dpi as that is the display resolution of the older CRT monitors.

Both the above factors may mean you won't get good quality image reproduction if you go large.
Who is going to be printing it? if you are going to be going above A4 and so possibly taking it to a print shop, you may be better off getting them to handle the enlarging process - do this only if it is a dedicated photographic print shop with staff that understand this process.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'm taking it to be printed at a pharmacy that has little individual kiosks that allows clients to print out their own photos.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

your image even at the size it is should print out OK at a kiosk, most of which only print to A4 or 8x10" at most - again without knowing how big you want it it is difficult to help.


----------

